# washing machine repair



## johno1998 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all Im thinking about relocating to spain and starting my own home appliance repair company.What and where would you go if you had a problem with lets say your washing machine. I curently advertise in the yellow pages and thomson local in the uk,do you tend to use this method of advertising in spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

johno1998 said:


> Hi all Im thinking about relocating to spain and starting my own home appliance repair company.What and where would you go if you had a problem with lets say your washing machine. I curently advertise in the yellow pages and thomson local in the uk,do you tend to use this method of advertising in spain?



When my washing machine broke a while ago, I went to the local spanish repairman who has a shop in town. He was at my house within an hour of me contacting him and charged me 10€ to fit and supply a new doorcatch. So I guess I'd use him again. I wouldnt use yellow pages here. I'd simply ask around if anyone knew anyone

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

johno1998 said:


> Hi all Im thinking about relocating to spain and starting my own home appliance repair company.What and where would you go if you had a problem with lets say your washing machine. I curently advertise in the yellow pages and thomson local in the uk,do you tend to use this method of advertising in spain?


People in spain (even established expats) do tend to work on a "i know a bloke who will do it for you" way of life and do also tend to get VERY good rates from local spanish repair men as Jo said. A friend of mine found her fridge was broken and was going to replace it but somone got a spanish guy to come round and he spent ages working on it, replaced parts and all sorts and charged her just 30 euros.

I had a spanish plumber do some work for me and he charged hardly anything compared to what i expected to pay.

Havning said that, lets be truthful about this is that brits will oftern prefer to use brits for things, despite paying more in many cases. When I first ever came to Spain I employed a british plumber for another job and paid the rate he demanded - soley because back then I was not confident enough in my Spanish!

Not many expats will use Paginas Amarillas (yellow pages), but there are many many ways to target the expat community which I presume would be your initial market choice (unless you speak the lingo that is).

There are also one or two very good firms out there that are experts at getting people aware of your business 

In general, yes, if you are willing to put the graft in to building your business, willing to realise that in Spain you wont command the hourly rate you do in the UK (but shoudl still do OK), and able to put a bit on money into getting up and running (and of course able to support yourself while it does build)....do it all right and you will be the bloke people recommend!!!


----------



## johno1998 (Mar 23, 2010)

*washing machine repairs*



steve_in_spain said:


> People in spain (even established expats) do tend to work on a "i know a bloke who will do it for you" way of life and do also tend to get VERY good rates from local spanish repair men as Jo said. A friend of mine found her fridge was broken and was going to replace it but somone got a spanish guy to come round and he spent ages working on it, replaced parts and all sorts and charged her just 30 euros.
> 
> I had a spanish plumber do some work for me and he charged hardly anything compared to what i expected to pay.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that steve and jo if i do come out you can both have a 50% off your next repair


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

johno1998 said:


> Thanks for that steve and jo if i do come out you can both have a 50% off your next repair


What a generous man!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

johno1998 said:


> Hi all Im thinking about relocating to spain and starting my own home appliance repair company.What and where would you go if you had a problem with lets say your washing machine. I curently advertise in the yellow pages and thomson local in the uk,do you tend to use this method of advertising in spain?



I'd use one of the very very many appliance repair companies currently in business around here, after consulting friends for their opinions/advice.
These small businesses are mostly Spanish,with a few British but I'd probably go for a Spanish company as a) I'm in Spain and prefer to spend money with Spaniards wherever possible and b) I've had bad experiences with Brits who seem to have a bad name in some areas.

_Havning said that, lets be truthful about this is that brits will oftern prefer to use brits for things, despite paying more in many cases. When I first ever came to Spain I employed a british plumber for another job and paid the rate he demanded - soley because back then I was not confident enough in my Spanish_!

Not everyone, Steve!!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd use one of the very very many appliance repair companies currently in business around here, after consulting friends for their opinions/advice.
> These small businesses are mostly Spanish,with a few British but I'd probably go for a Spanish company as a) I'm in Spain and prefer to spend money with Spaniards wherever possible and b) I've had bad experiences with Brits who seem to have a bad name in some areas.


I think that once people have lived here long enough to have confidence they tend to feel the same as you mrypg. Having said that there are always plenty of brits who would prefer to use a brit.

What does gripe me a touch is the fact that so many brits come here, and work on the black market, taking work from the spaniards and then not even giving the state their share. Fact - it is expensive to be "automio" (self employed) here in Spain but it is my view that if you are going to come to a country you should be prepared to contribute in to the system. As a brit here I pay my taxes, social security, etc etc and i dont mind paying it because I am the foreigner, and I am the first one to complain when people move to england, pay nothing in and try to get things out!

Sorry. :focus: rant over hehe


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think that once people have lived here long enough to have confidence they tend to feel the same as you mrypg. Having said that there are always plenty of brits who would prefer to use a brit.
> 
> What does gripe me a touch is the fact that so many brits come here, and work on the black market, taking work from the spaniards and then not even giving the state their share. Fact - it is expensive to be "automio" (self employed) here in Spain but it is my view that if you are going to come to a country you should be prepared to contribute in to the system. As a brit here I pay my taxes, social security, etc etc and i dont mind paying it because I am the foreigner, and I am the first one to complain when people move to england, pay nothing in and try to get things out!
> 
> Sorry. :focus: rant over hehe



That's not a rant, Steve. It's telling it like it is.
I have nothing but contempt for those parasites who live off the back of the Spanish state and people.


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

jojo said:


> When my washing machine broke a while ago, I went to the local spanish repairman who has a shop in town. He was at my house within an hour of me contacting him and charged me 10€ to fit and supply a new doorcatch. So I guess I'd use him again. I wouldnt use yellow pages here. I'd simply ask around if anyone knew anyone
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Does your spanish repair man repair carpet shampoo machines?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> That's not a rant, Steve. It's telling it like it is.
> I have nothing but contempt for those parasites who live off the back of the Spanish state and people.


 jeje :cheer2:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I just wish I could find someone to repair our aircon which has been out of action since June.

Most of the people that advertise just know how to install a system and replace parts. They do not know about fault finding.

I agree about the black economy. Most people want paying in cash (briits and spanish), how much of that is declared?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I just wish I could find someone to repair our aircon which has been out of action since June.
> 
> Most of the people that advertise just know how to install a system and replace parts. They do not know about fault finding.
> 
> I agree about the black economy. Most people want paying in cash (briits and spanish), how much of that is declared?


There are a few in the CB news who advertise repairs BUT I had a bad experience with one, charging his fee, 1 day later air con broke again (same fault). Asked him for a factura and he didnt have any with him and then all he sent was a piece of paper with his business name on. Been chasing for correct factura and repair since. If you PM me I will tell you his name to avoid!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

see PM


----------



## annch (Aug 7, 2011)

jojo said:


> When my washing machine broke a while ago, I went to the local spanish repairman who has a shop in town. He was at my house within an hour of me contacting him and charged me 10€ to fit and supply a new doorcatch. So I guess I'd use him again. I wouldnt use yellow pages here. I'd simply ask around if anyone knew anyone
> 
> Jo xxx


We have got the same problem with our washer do you have a contact number? does he speak English? Who did you originally call so we can avoid calling him.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

annch said:


> We have got the same problem with our washer do you have a contact number? does he speak English? Who did you originally call so we can avoid calling him.


This was a while ago now when we lived inland. I think in Benal, I would probably ask around, friends, local bars etc and see what they come up with, or have a look in the Sur in English??? I cant comment in this area tho - havent had a problem - yet!!

Jo xxx


----------

